# OpenOffice XML



## siba (23. Feb 2005)

Hat jemand Erfahrung  mit XML Dokumenten? Mit welchen Schwierigkeiten ist zu rechnen? Besonders wenn man es in ein XSL Dokument umwandeln will?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Feb 2005)

>>Hat jemand Erfahrung mit XML Dokumenten? 

bestimmt

>>Mit welchen Schwierigkeiten ist zu rechnen?
>>Besonders wenn man es in ein XSL Dokument umwandeln will?

so gesehen viele, denn man kann so ein Ding nicht "in ein XSL Dokument" umwandeln, sondern mit einem XSL Stylesheet in ein anderes Dokument transformieren

Probleme: du musst den Aufbau des Dokuments genau kennen um ein richtiges XSL Stylesheet zu schreiben, ausserdem musst du bei OpenOffice immer noch vorher entzippen...


----------



## siba (23. Feb 2005)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, muß ich ein Open Office XML-Dokument erst in ein normales XML-Dokument umwandeln?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Feb 2005)

Nein

entzippen, dann hast du ein normales xml dokument


----------



## siba (23. Feb 2005)

Das heißt, diese content.xml beinhaltet xml mit dem man ohne weiteres weiterarbeiten kann? Man kann sich darauf verlassen? Es sieht also nur auf den ersten Blick wirr aus? Es ist also theoretisch möglich aus meinem Textdokument über den Umweg content.xml  ein HTML-Dokument zu produzieren? D.h. es lohnt sich, sich darin einzuarbeiten?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Feb 2005)

theoretisch möglich, aber fraglich für diesen Zweck

=> Speichern als HTML ist auch im Open  Office möglich

ausserdem soll das XML Format irgendwann geändert werden (in einen OASIS Standard für Office Dokumente: OASIS Open Office XML File Format.), ob es sich da noch lohnt in die wirre aktuelle Syntax reinzuschauen??


----------

